

Have a new startup or a project? Let's validate (PaloAlto) - jonchamberlin

One man's hell is another man's heaven.<p>I'm looking to help validate your startup idea by closely going through the customer development cycle with you. You don't have to pay me, I just want to help out in this process.<p>Your startup will have an employee to help out at least 20 hours/week. You should be in the Palo Alto or MV area and be able to meetup regularly.<p>Jonrchamberlin@gmail.com
======
jiganti
Cool, I emailed you.

~~~
jonchamberlin
Thanks, looking...

